# Primer Questions (Choosing Grey and How to Remove)



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

1) Can anyone recommend a good, grey primer, preferably one sold at stores like Michael's and railroad hobby stores?

I want something darker than GW white primer, but not as "dirty" as Black.

2) How do I safely remove GW primer from plastic miniatures with minimal fuss? Simple Green's a joke for this; removes everything down to primer but no more. Preferably household cleaners that can be found in supermarkets...

Thank you.

P.S.

Is it possible to spray over an existing coat of primer without obscuring detail or Bad Things happening? I've decided to switch away from black spray primer after priming half my bitz...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Are you in the US? If so then superclean will take that paint right off.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If the paint is a thin coat, then you should be ok.

Have you tried the foundation paints? They cover over black fairly well.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm guessing you're in america but in the uk we have fairy power spray or dettol (used neat) which will strip most stuff.

As for primers, most car based spray primers will work nicely fir models. There is always the spray gun option or failing that there is the army painter, however, I have seen mixed results with it but some people swear by it.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Simple green struggles with enamel based primers. The solvent just can't cut the paint.

For plastics, I've had good results with brake/transmission fluid (dot4).
Takes off primer as easily as acrylic topcoats.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

chromedog said:


> Simple green struggles with enamel based primers. The solvent just can't cut the paint.
> 
> For plastics, I've had good results with brake/transmission fluid (dot4).
> Takes off primer as easily as acrylic topcoats.


But is highly toxic, so make sure you were rubber gloves and goggles.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You only need to weir rubber gloves and goggles if you are spastic enough to get it in your eyes and forgetful enough to not recall you touched it. Simply wash your hands with warm water and you will be fine.
If you go with Simple Green make sure you get this:


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, that. I was using a different brand, which might explain my difficulties.

Thanks for the replies, but I'd prefer not to use brake fluid because of said issues. Can anyone else list alternatives available in the US?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Super Clean. $7 for a gal at wm(Wal-mart).


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pine Sol. Available anywhere. Don't get "Pine Cleaner" get normal straight up yellow pine-sol. For metal, straight up, it'll eat every bit of paint with a little toothbrushing. For Plastic, 50/50 cut with water, soak for about an hour. Any longer and the plastic softens. But it is fantastic. And non-toxic, at least in comparison to Brake Fluid.

And as for Primers: Krylon White, Red, Grey, and Black. Available at Wal-mart and almost anywhere else. Dries in 15 minutes. Environment resistant, almost never fuzzes or glops. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the help. Has anyone tried spraying over already-primed models with a different shade of primer? (See original P.S.)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, take the paint off.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

So it'll end badly?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

spraying primer over primer can sometimes just go badly, definitely worth saving your time and just starting from scratch again, the only sprays you should put over primer are proper model paints like humbrol acrylics and stuff.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

hungryugolino said:


> Ok, thanks for the help. Has anyone tried spraying over already-primed models with a different shade of primer? (See original P.S.)


Depending on how careful you were with the original coat, you might lose some of the detail by respraying...which would suck.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I see. Looks like I'll have to get creative with the Pine-Sol and an electric toothbrush...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Just to warn you...... the models will smell a bit strong.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

chromedog said:


> Simple green struggles with enamel based primers. The solvent just can't cut the paint.
> 
> For plastics, I've had good results with brake/transmission fluid (dot4).
> Takes off primer as easily as acrylic topcoats.


:goodpost: This..does a very good job, zero damage to plastic and leaves no smell either - just remember to put a lid on so it 'activates' quicker.

Also works great on metals...takes it back to bare.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok. I've decided to try pine-sol first. Any advice for that? Dilution?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

50/50 mix with water, don't use for more than an hour on plastics. It will dry out your hands if you don't wear gloves, but there's little other risk.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Would half an hour be sufficient for the 50:50 mix, then?

What would result in damage to primed plastic?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I have always used closer to an hour. you need that for tough paint. At that point the plastic is fine, but the paint comes off. 45 minutes might work, but you'd maybe need two dunkings a few hours apart.


----------



## Keith (Jul 26, 2010)

It was mentioned briefly by a few other posters, but I'll say I've had really nice results with Castrol Super Clean. I leave models in for about two days, but longer doesn't hurt the plastic. Paint comes off very nicely, black primer leaves a bit of a stain, but it's ok to paint over. Helps to scrub it with a toothbrush.
It's also pretty cheap and available at Wal-Mart. Is it not sold in Europe or something?

Also, I like the way it smells.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a grey primer that's at least as good as the GW white and black ones? Preferably ones that don't have quality issues or obscure detail...

Lower price is nice, but I'm not skimping on the primer.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Bumping. Any help?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Try army painter.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

How is it? Is it essentially the same as GW primer, and does it obscure detail at all? What's the texture like compared with GW primer?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Any decent Auto Primer is good...and you usually get double the amount for a similar price to GW's stuff.

It's also better to do 2 light coats than 1 heavy coat...goes for whatever product you use.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Still, any in particular that give the same finish as GW primer? Preferably without obscuring details?

Price is no good if it looks like I've dipped it in house paint...

And thanks for the coat advice.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Where are you..UK/USA/Oz/Timbuktu?

Edit" I see it's the US..I did say 'decent' Primer so don't get it from a $2 shop, but any Auto Store will have a quality product. I'm in OZ and I use Holts or Repco brand Auto Primer, and it works great on plastic and resin.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

In the UK, it's Halfords brand that seems to be the most recommended.
Any large auto parts chain should stock a decent primer.*

Spray light coats - and if it looks like you dipped it in housepaint, you are applying to heavy a coat. Practice your spraying more.

*NO GW paints are a primer. They are undercoats at best, and spray acrylics at worst.
Primers are a specific formulation designed to adhere to surfaces and key that surface for the application of further paint.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I see. Any advice for US brands?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Unfortunately, can't help there.
You're going to have to do that part yourself. Ask around. Surely you know _someone_ who has done some car repairs/repainting?


----------

